# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Inducing LD through music.

## nocturnalemission

Hello all, I'm not really new here since I joined last year, but I took a long break and I'm just now starting back up (hopefully for good).

I am still new to all this and have yet to have a LD yet (only tried in earnest for a couple weeks before taking the break) so if anyone more experienced would like to help I would appreciate it.  For all I know this idea is nothing new and has already been done (or debunked whatever the case may be).

Now that all that is out of the way here is my idea.  I plan on training my subconcious to respond to music as a dream sign.  You see, I NEVER dream about music (with the exception of maybe going to a concert which hasnt happened to the best of my knowlege).  I plan to set my daily RC's to anytime that I listen to music, which is usually either when I'm doing my workout or driving or taking a shower.  Then before going to bed I set up a playlist on my PC and keep it at a low volume.  I'm hoping that when a really good song kicks in, it will transfer over to my dream like a soundtrack to whatever is going on while sleeping. 

Like I said, this has probably already been done in which case just let me know.  And if anyone does try this out, please let me know how it works for you.  

Thanks for reading.

----------


## Shift

This technique is called EILD, and just like a Nova Dreamer or REM Dreamer, with some experimentation to find the right volumes, you should be able to get it to work.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

This sounds cool, I think I'll try it then.

----------


## music_man

I sometimes fall asleep to music, but it never seems to come over to my dreams. I put a playlist on shuffle/repeat and even when i wake up its still going but i never (at least i dont think i do) remember hearing it while dreaming  :Sad:

----------


## Rebelution

Long ago, I was having a very vivid dream and could hear music from the world outside my dreamland. My old radio used to turn on randomly so sometimes it would start playing as I slept. I remember in this dream, the location was some waterpark and I was going down the water slide, rocking out to Three Days Grace.

If I remember correctly (and I should, as the dream was incredibly vivid) my dream flowed along with the lyrics and themes of the songs, which tied in incredibly to this uncontrolled dream I was having. The lyrics of the song were familiar to me, so that may have had an influence with the way the music was shaping my dream.

I don't think this would be the way to go for me, as I would be too into the music to fall asleep. But I would like to hear how this works out, and if music really does help you become lucid more often!

----------


## RBee

I usually sleep with music or the TV on. However about the only time I've noticed it on the 'other side' is when I'm in the process of waking up.

Most of the time another repetitive noise that was part of the dream will turn into the music in the time I'm coming out of a dream into an awake state.

Sometimes a certain drum line will be someone chanting something over and over. 

I have only had this kind of experience with rhythmic pop music. I've been intending on trying classical music as well to see what results that might have.

----------


## owlj

I wrote a song in a dream one time  :smiley:   Actually, it was playing in the background and it was original so it came from my subconscious, I guess.  We made it into a song and recorded it  :smiley:

----------


## elemental135

I often go to sleep listening to my iPod. Once I had a dream that I was watching a slideshow with 1, 2, 3, 4 by the Plain White T's playing in the background. When I woke up it was still playing.

----------


## defygravity

what if someone picked a particular song, and over the course of a few days continued to listen to that song, with lucid dreaming in mind. Then they put that song on repeat while they were falling asleep, and ideally if you hear it in your dream, it would be like a reality check, and you'd become lucid!

I wanna try this!

----------


## scottyo

that's actually not a bad idea at all. I think I might just try it.

----------


## Crazydreamergurl

I read about this in a book. I never really thought to try it but I think I might now!

----------


## LucidRaider

lol we can all use this song, if it does transfer over into our dreams, then, we will be like doing something and begin to hear the lyrics about dreams and be like "dreams... OMG! IM DREAMING!"
YouTube - NiGHTS Journey of Dreams "Dreams Dreams Sweet Snow" Music

----------


## HigherDreamer

interesting. I have been trying this bineral beats thing and it has helped me get to SP easier but im still struglling with the illsions!! :Sad:

----------


## Dabe

You can used the LD timer. Then just set up the time about 2-3 hour after asleep

----------


## Ancient

Music has a huge influence on my dreams, but no apparent effect on lucidity.  When I listen to music as I fall asleep, my dreams will be more vivid and easier to remember.  It doesn't seem to make a difference if I listen all night, just as I fall asleep.  Isochronic tones and binaural beats have been very helpful with attaining relaxation and improving dream recall as well.

----------


## duke396

I was just thinking about this earlier today, I was actually about to make a thread about it lol.  I don't usually dream about music either, so I think it's definitely something to try out.  The only thing I'm worried about is my dreams being directly affected by the mood or storyline in the song.

I think the best way to go about it would be try to make the music start after you're already asleep, otherwise it may just be accounted for by the mind as a normal background noise.

----------

